# Nightcrawlers in the Fridge: Month #10



## Keystone (Mar 27, 2015)

I've been doing a bit of an experiment to see just how long I can keep 5 dozen crawlers alive in my fridge. I have been changing the bedding every few months and feeding them "worm feed". So far I have only lost two in 10 months. And those died early on.


----------



## TNtroller (Mar 27, 2015)

Cool, I've often wondered how long they would last in the fridge.


----------



## vahunter (Mar 28, 2015)

Cool experiment. I know earthworms reproduce quickly. I wonder if nightcrawlers will do the same and in the cold temps. Second, why keep refrigerated?


----------



## Keystone (Mar 28, 2015)

TNtroller said:


> Cool, I've often wondered how long they would last in the fridge.


 Same here. No idea what the "how long" time is but I would say it is a year +.


----------



## Keystone (Mar 28, 2015)

vahunter said:


> Cool experiment. I know earthworms reproduce quickly. I wonder if nightcrawlers will do the same and in the cold temps. _*Second, why keep refrigerated*_?



Slows down their metabolism meaning they will eat less over a given period of time which translate to less changes in the bedding. Also they like cool temps. Ever notice that most bait places have small fridges for the night crawlers?


----------



## Johnny (Mar 28, 2015)

wow - that's awesome !!! I had no idea they were that tolerant to cold.

Last year, my wife was big on worm fishing for bluegill and other panfish.
Now, she has migrated to artificials and live baits . . . . 

during the "worm term", I got tired of paying $4 for 30 Red Crawlers.
These are *European Red Night Crawlers* - - - they do not crawl out of the box.
So I got a 20 gallon tote-tub and painted the top and outside black. (they don't like sunlight)
Got some 2 month old horse manure and baked a big pot of it in the oven
to sterilize it from unwanted bugs and such . . . . (no, it doesn't stink up your oven)
then, mixed half and half with Peat Moss from the hardware store.
Wet it and turned it every day to ensure it is all mixed up good with no dry spots.
Drilled Drain holes in the bottom and let it sit for a week to acclimate.
Then, every few days or week or so, I would pick up a box of worms from the store and put them in the tub.
Saved up my food scraps in the freezer in a coffee can . . . when the can got full, thaw it out and run it through the blender.
Let the blended stuff sit in a stainless pot for a few days to ferment, then put in zip-top bags
and freeze them. Now, once a week, I thaw out a bag and spread it on top of the worm's dirt.
Don't mix it in, just pour on top of the dirt. The worms will come to it when they are hungry.
Cover with several layers of wet newspaper and keep the top closed tight and they will be happy happy happy.
Then, they start laying eggs - which will turn your initial investment of 100 worms into
several thousand in just a short few months. One worm lays one egg capsule a week - each capsule has 4-6 babies. 
LOL do the math - - - a real money saver if you use a lot of worms.

Many good videos on YouTube on how to set up and maintain a good worm bin for fishing worms.
Do not use Red Wigglers if you plan to fish with them. They are only good for composting. Not fishing.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Mar 28, 2015)

I like to do the worm thing, too. Not only does a person get self regulating bait (size of container), but you also get some excellent "dirt."

However, I prefer to use the Red Wigglers. I find they do an excellent job at composting and I prefer them mostly because they are a smaller worm and that is what I need for the fish.


----------

